# Gravel Pits for Catfish..?



## Dan Blake (May 25, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to fish a gravel pit I have permission to fish. It's just a huge rectangle.. 40-50 ft deep. Not much cover around the lake. Wanting to catch some big Blues or Flatheads. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any particular reason you think it has blues and flatheads? I'd verify they exist before spending time fishing for them. Otherwise, live bait and wait. Knowing nothing other than being rectangle, it really doesn't pinpoint any area to target.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Fish 3 rods w live gills or goldfish and make a GRID on papaer of the lake. Work the major sections until you find where they like. Like fan-casting for bass....work it and let THEM tell you where.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm surrounded by pits( live in Carlisle), first , is it an older pit? Are they still working it? If it's an older pit, odds are it has cat's, what kind is another story. Find out what kind of "feeder fish" is in it, minnows, blugill, etc by fishing some poles with worms, mealworms, waxworms. See if you can find some 'craws" in it. WARNING THOUGH! Be VERY aware of the edge of the water line and the degree of slope in the water. Pits are notorious for "underwater land slides". You get caught in one and it CAN suck you under, dragging you with it. I know, I "hooked" a young man many years ago at a pit in Carlisle who got sucked under,,,he didn't make it. Good Luck and BE CAREFUL.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Just as Dross said, be very careful fishing the banks of a gravel pit, ive worked at all the open mining operations from cincy to cbus, almost all of them are undercut to allow them to get the extra material without having to pay to have the overburden taken off. If the gravel pit has any age to it, it is sure to hold monster fish. I agree with everyone else too, through live bait, cut bait out, try slip floats to control depth. The chance of there being any type of structure is slim to none unless it was put in. They will most likely hold to humps or ledges or along drop off along the bank. If it has hardly been fished no matter what you throw your going to catch something so you might be going for cats but get bass.


----------

